# Samsung FullHD Fernseher (84 M) an Kabelfernsehen?



## Tangstedt (5. August 2008)

Hi Leute, hoffe, ich bin hier richtig! 

Problem: Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen einen Samsung Full HD-Fernseher (102 cm Diagonale) gekauft, um damit meine selbstgedrehten Videos anzusehen (ebenfalls Full HD).

Soweit so gut. Nun will ich damit aber auch Fernsehen! Habe das übliche Kabelfernsehen  von der Post. Trotz hochwertigem Antennenkabel ist das Bild mehr als bescheiden, ZDF kann man praktisch gar nicht gucken.

Der TV-Techniker meinte: Ja, da muss man einen Receiver zwischenschalten, dann geht's. Wieder ein anderer meinte, ich solle Premiere abonnieren oder Kabel Deutschland.

Will ich aber nicht. Ich bin mit den Programmen zufrieden, die über Kabel laufen.

Meine Frage: Muss ich ein Gerät zwischenschalten, wenn ja, was für eins?

Das Internet gibt da keine klare Auskunft. Brauche ich einen Receiver oder einen Dekoder? Wahrscheinlich verwechsel ich gerade Bohnen mit Erbsen. Ich habe einfach keinen Schimmer. 

Würde auch ein ausgedienter Premiere-Dekoder gehen?

DVB-T geht bei mir in der Wohnung nicht, ist zu gut abgeschirmt.

Vielleicht weiß einer von euch, wie's geht. Vielen Dank schon mal

Karin


----------



## chmee (7. August 2008)

Also, es scheint, Dein neuer Fernseher hätte einen Antennenanschluß, somit auch einen analogen TV-Tuner. Für Kabel benötigst Du keinen besonderen Receiver, es ist analoges Signal, dass Du im TV oder testweise auch mit einem Videorecorder empfangen kannst. Ob die Qualität besser wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Unter Umständen denken die Profis daran, Dir einen Upscaler zu verkaufen. Ein Gerät dass kleinere Auflösungen (PAL) auf Full-HD umrechnet. Das sieht besser aus, meiner Meinung trotzdem das Geld nicht wert, denn die sind nicht billig. Eigentlich haben HD-Wiedergabegeräte auch einen Upscaler eingebaut, vielleicht ist die Umrechnungsqualität des benutzten nicht besonders.

Was heisst denn *ZDF kann man praktisch nicht gucken* ?
Reisst das Signal immer wieder ab ? Blöckchenbildung ? Grobes Bild ?

mfg chmee


----------

